# Bring Sofoklis Over



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Seriously, bring him over!
If he plays well in the Olympics, bring him over, he'll be better than Brand, heck he's got 3 point range =P.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Chan said:


> :laugh:


He outplayed Brand in the 2006 Fifa Basketball tournament. GO back and watch the highlights. If his weight is down and he plays in the Olympics in the next month or so, why not sign him?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He doesn't look too overweight as of now.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

If there's any time to bring him over now is definitely that time... especially if he performs well in the Olympics.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

The real problem is if he wants to come over or not....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

did he make the olympic team? I thought he barely even played this year for his greek team...

Bring him over for a couple months, introdoce him to atkins (not chucky), and see if he can lose some weight. Isnt he still like 2 years younger than thornton? Im not giving up on sofo yet


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> did he make the olympic team? I thought he barely even played this year for his greek team...
> 
> Bring him over for a couple months, introdoce him to atkins (not chucky), and see if he can lose some weight. Isnt he still like 2 years younger than thornton? Im not giving up on sofo yet


He made the preliminary roster, but five players still need to be cut before the Olympics, he could be among those.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> He outplayed Brand in the 2006 Fifa Basketball tournament. GO back and watch the highlights. If his weight is down and he plays in the Olympics in the next month or so, why not sign him?


I know he's good. It's just that he was drafted 5 years ago.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

He's still young enough, but I'm beginning to have serious concerns about Sofo and his motivation/discipline. I saw him listed somewhere at 375 and he hasn't exactly been a star over there in Greece. I think he would probably help, but not while he's on the Oliver Miller diet.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Apparently he lost 50-70 pounds in order to play on the Olympic Squad. He's currently between 310-320, though he may be a bit lighter now.

They say he was 275 during the 2006 National Tournament, well at least I have a reason to watch Olympic basketball if he makes the Greek team. Oh yeah, I'm not a US citizen, so I hope you guys lose =P.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

not a good sign when his weight is the primary concern


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Either way though, he'll definitely be in shape if we play him 40 minutes a night. And over the summer, he goes back to Greece for his "national" team.

I think that's better.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

If he's in shape and is willing to put in the work I definitely want to see what he can do in the NBA. I don't see him playing major minutes, at least not right away, but if he could give us 12-15 of solid play off the bench I would be satisfied.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Either way though, he'll definitely be in shape if we play him 40 minutes a night. And over the summer, he goes back to Greece for his "national" team.
> 
> I think that's better.


If you play him 40 minutes a night, he will have a heart attack rather sooner than later.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Baby Shaq! I still remember seeing that was his nickname when he was drafted.. How tall is he? 6'7-8?


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Overweight is used as a negative thing way too often. Some players actually need more weight to play their game. Mike Sweetney was the best example I can think of lately to play in the NBA, but Glen Davis works for it too. Sofoklis Schortsanitis uses weight to establish his position, gain momentum, and doesn't lose mobility as a result of it. So why fight it? It works for some people.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> Overweight is used as a negative thing way too often. Some players actually need more weight to play their game. Mike Sweetney was the best example I can think of lately to play in the NBA, but Glen Davis works for it too. Sofoklis Schortsanitis uses weight to establish his position, gain momentum, and doesn't lose mobility as a result of it. So why fight it? It works for some people.


Hey, it certainly worked to Barkley's advantage. I think it's just the fact that Sofo was tipping the scales at 375 which had us a bit concerned. I don't care how big of a frame a guy has, 375 is simply too much unless you actually are Shaq. But, a guy at 6'8'' carrying 300-310 pounds doesn't really concern me as long as it doesn't hinder his stamina too severely.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Hey, it certainly worked to Barkley's advantage. I think it's just the fact that Sofo was tipping the scales at 375 which had us a bit concerned. I don't care how big of a frame a guy has, 375 is simply too much unless you actually are Shaq. But, a guy at 6'8'' carrying 300-310 pounds doesn't really concern me as long as it doesn't hinder his stamina too severely.


Bingo on Barkley. All I'm saying is that even with Sofo at 375 and Shaq at 310, I'd bet on Sofo to beat him in a sprint. He's such a mobile guy for his size. That's what was most impressive about him vs. Team USA a few years back.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, even though he may play very well in the Olympics,I'm starting to now think it might be better to keep him in Greece for 2 more years maybe, just to see if he's really into keeping his weight down for basketball or not.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Greek food is too tempting.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what happened to tractor taylor and mike sweeney


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Greek food is too tempting.


LOL. You got that right. I'd probably be 375 if I lived over there. It's tough enough being Armenian and trying to stay in shape. Lamajoon is my weakness!


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> LOL. You got that right. I'd probably be 375 if I lived over there. It's tough enough being Armenian and trying to stay in shape. Lamajoon is my weakness!



Hye es do? lol


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is an updated picture from his website.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Here is an updated picture from his website.



He makes the ball look so small.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, dude has some serious guns and a pretty mean look to him. Looks to be in pretty decent shape too.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like he made the Olympic team that is participating in qualifiers a few hours from now.


----------



## Gambit92 (Jan 15, 2006)

How does this work. We drafted him in 2003 and he is still in Greece. Is he ever going to come over and play ?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We have the rights to him whenever he decides he wants to play in the NBA so long as he doesn't take a year away from Basketball.

His contract is for 2 more years, but has a good buy out clause. He said his current goal is to win a gold medal in the olympics.

I'm not sure if he ever wants to come over, but I'm more concerned with his work ethic to keep his weight down more so than whether or not he wants to sign with the Clippers. Dedication first, is he dedicated to basketball, after that we should think of signing him.

I think if Greece wins the gold medal and he's a reason why, then the Clippers may go after him to fill in a PF need. Provided he's in shape of course.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Gambit92 said:


> How does this work. We drafted him in 2003 and he is still in Greece. Is he ever going to come over and play ?


He has a buyout clause in his contract. The Clippers would have to buy him out of his deal with Olympiacos (reportedly $500,000) and then sign him to an NBA contract.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Forget about the Fat Greek man.....I dont think he wants to come over.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey for a fat greek he's not bad.

9 points and 3 rebounds in 12 minutes. Greece beat Lebanon.
That's 35 points and 12 rebounds in 48 minutes lol.


----------

